#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  required this article paper plz help me any body

## kumar_chemical

any body have this paper plz help me i am requesting all to send this paper



Flatz ,W: "Equipment sizing  for multi product plant". Chemical Engineering 1980, volume 87(71- 80)

thanks in advanceSee More: required this article paper plz help me any body

----------

